# Kingmaker Mafia [Night 1]



## Seritinajii (Feb 7, 2011)

In the slightly peaceful town of Veronona, not Verona by the way, the moon rises above an uneasy town. Of course it's uneasy -  uneasy as ever, with the always-present threat of a murder by the assassins' clan. And with the recent rumors of a rebellion, the villagers are nervous...

And so here we go!

Rules:
- The kingmaker may not roleclaim; if he does he will be automatically killed.
- Remember, kingmaker, you must send in two names - one priority, one backup!
- At the beginning of each day, the king will be announced.
- Role PMs are not legal evidence, so please don't post them.
- An execution is necessary.
- Only the assassins may communicate out of thread.
- If the king does not execute anyone before the end of the day, he himself will be killed, as the villagers will have been fed up with his indecisiveness.

This is my first time hosting a game, so wish me luck! (not a rule) Role PMs will be going out soon.

All Role PMs have been sent (I think). In retrospect I should've sent them before making the thread...

*36 hours for night actions that I have, unless I get all of them.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Thanks for sending in your night actions!

The sun rises on a still-uneasy town. This is definitely not an easy town to comfort. However, they are with the knowledge that they are with a hero who can hopefully save them.

They discover a mangled body on the ground. It's mangled beyond recognition, but a quick rollcall rules out *Blastoise*.

A light shines down from the sky, and a divine voice speaks:

"The Kingmaker has declared the king to be *Emerald Espeon.*"

The villagers talk amongst each other and start formulating their plans to convince the king, Emerald Espeon, whom to execute.

Villagers - you must try to convince Emerald Espeon whom to kill!


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

:3

okay go be talkative so I can be great king and find an assassin!

(When I saw my name in bold I thought I was dead :c)


----------



## Mai (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Okay. So... I don't know.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

It appears that the player list isn't working, soo... make your own list!

Mai 
Chief Zackrai 
Blastoise 
Squirrel 
Jack_the_PumpkinKing 
Wargle 
Twilight Sparkle 
Legendaryseeker99 
OrngSumb 
Applebloom 
Flower Doll 
Pig-serpent


----------



## JackPK (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Erm, not so sure what to do. Randylynching (or in this case, randyking-ing...?) tends to work when we have no leads, especially since in this game we're required to lynch. If we inactive!lynch that'll leave our active players (who'll actually pay attention and try to do something) alive and able to discuss later; but we had a kill last night and there was no coaxing-out of night actions nor proclamations of randomization, so the assassins are probably active.

Anyone else's opinions?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Jack the Pumpinking for being helpful!!!

Me for saying that!!!

Seriously though, random lynch works with me.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Hmm the only issue with that, is OMG HE FIXED THE NUMBERS HES MAFIA. claim.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Pig-serpent said:


> Jack the Pumpinking for being helpful!!!


Why would you lynch someone for being _helpful?_ That would only make sense if you were Mafia, which would make this:



> Me for saying that!!!


Make sense. Anyone else?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Hm. No idea yet.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Why would you lynch someone for being _helpful?_ That would only make sense if you were Mafia, which would make this:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sense. Anyone else?


That may have been a bad attempt at a joke, but let's keep that in the back of our minds just in case.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

1 in 5 chance of killing an assasin.
And I can't think of anyone who stands out as suspicious right now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

How about Flora if she doesn't post?


----------



## Silver (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Urm...point to someone and lynch? This is difficult without any leads...


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Urm...point to someone and lynch? This is difficult without any leads...


It really is! And honestly I don't know how we're ever going to get any leads at all because there are no power roles. :/

ETA: Well. Uh. Flower Doll and OrngSumb haven't posted.

Also, Seri, how long do I have to execute someone before everyone gets fed up and kills me (rude! :c)?


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, Flower Doll usually doesn't post anyway, so I'd personally go for OrngSumb.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Applebloom said:


> It really is! And honestly I don't know how we're ever going to get any leads at all because there are no power roles. :/
> 
> ETA: Well. Uh. Flower Doll and OrngSumb haven't posted.
> 
> Also, Seri, how long do I have to execute someone before everyone gets fed up and kills me (rude! :c)?


Until about 8:00 PM Eastern Standard Time tomorrow, 1 AM GMT. (I think that's right.) That's about when the day phase will end. So discuss, because you have a whole nother day in real-time!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> That may have been a bad attempt at a joke, but let's keep that in the back of our minds just in case.


please, I'm not _that_ bad.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Squirrel said:


> Well, Flower Doll usually doesn't post anyway, so I'd personally go for OrngSumb.


Well, I have seen her be totally inactive, then get lynched and flip Mafia. And think about it- What if we get a practically confirmed Mafia, and she is made King (Queen?) and we end up having to kill her?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Squirrel said:


> Well, Flower Doll usually doesn't post anyway, so I'd personally go for OrngSumb.


Well, I have seen her be totally inactive, then get lynched and flip Mafia. And think about it- What if we get a practically confirmed Mafia, and she is made King (Queen?) and we end up having to kill her?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Squirrel said:


> Well, Flower Doll usually doesn't post anyway, so I'd personally go for OrngSumb.


Well, I have seen her be totally inactive, then get lynched and flip Mafia. And think about it- What if we get a practically confirmed Mafia, and she is made King (Queen?) and we end up having to kill her?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*



Squirrel said:


> Well, Flower Doll usually doesn't post anyway, so I'd personally go for OrngSumb.


Well, I have seen her be totally inactive, then get lynched and flip Mafia. And think about it- What if we get a practically confirmed Mafia, and she is made King (Queen?) and we end up having to kill her?

RAWR POST DAMN IT


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Whoa whoa whoa I'm not an Assassin. I'm just a vanilla townie >.< I've been trying to catch up on school work


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Okay, uh, there are four hours left. Should we just kill Flora, then?


----------



## Silver (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

I guess that would be best since no one has spilled anything.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Sure, I guess. I'm down with that.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Sounds good, I guess :|


----------



## Mai (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Okay then.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

Fine. *Execute Flora*. (This is somewhat awkward o.o)


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia [Day 1]*

That seems like a good thing to post, all of the Kings should use Execute.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright, thanks for your decision.

At the king's order, a silent *Flora* is dragged to the guillotine. Without resistance, she is pushed onto the board and the blade comes down.

A divine voice comes down from the heavens... "This silent victim is no criminal."

*Flora* is dead. She was not an assassin.

*48 hours for night actions! Unless I get them in early.*


----------

